# I Love Ruger Revolvers, but I don't like the LCR.......because it's very ugly.



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

OK, the pile on can now begin.:numbchuck:


----------



## Survivor (Oct 30, 2011)

In my opinion, I think it should be function over fashion. If it's the size you're looking for and in the caliber you prefer, what does it matter how it looks? If you would be embarrased to have others see it, just keep it in your pocket. :mrgreen:


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

I love em too got 2 ruger revolvers and a 9mm and love them all. Ruger makes great guns


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, the LCR is rather ugly.
So are most fashion models, when you get their clothes and makeup off.

The solution is a simple one: Do as fashion designers do.
Dress your LCR in a daytime outfit by Chanel, or Prada.
In the evening, change to something daring by Alexander McQueen.

And there you are: No more ugly gun.

Simple, wasn't it?


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

The Six Series looks good. The GP100 and SP101 series look good. The Redhawks and Blackhawks look good. I just don't like the LCR. The LCP looks nice, why can't the LCR be more pleasing to the eye?


----------



## zeke (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't like the looks of the Glock that sits on my hip but in my estimation it is the best hammer for the job so I look past that and enjoy it's inner beauty. :mrgreen:


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Your right it is ugly. But it works very well is not a bad price and I don't care if it gets a lot of wear.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

You, My Friend, speak my language! Ugly firearms cannot be tolerated. :smt019


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I just read all the replies... You people are crazy. There are enough good looking AND functioning guns that there is no need to settle for ugly. No need. No. No.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Holly said:


> .......there is no need to settle for ugly. No need. No. No.


EXACTLY!!!! its always been my dating policy too, never date ugly women because somewhere out there , some guy is so sick of some prom queens crap that she is getting dumped at the very moment you are wondering why your are on a date with a yeti???? nail the prom queen, she is vulnerable, there is enough yeti time later!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> EXACTLY!!!! its always been my dating policy too, never date ugly women because somewhere out there , some guy is so sick of some prom queens crap that she is getting dumped at the very moment you are wondering why your are on a date with a yeti???? nail the prom queen, she is vulnerable, there is enough yeti time later!


Yeti.... Well, we may not be on quite the same page, but at least we're reading the same book.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, *Ted*, I do like your style!

But I've said that before.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

WoW! Funny how may put so much emphasis on looks, style and fashion for a gun.  Sounds like a bunch of high-maintence women shopping. Think what purpose this model was designed for - concealed carry for defense. It's not intended to be seen not does the bad guy really care. 


Remember, that prom queen might be looking for a sasquatch too. Makes everyone lucky.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Oh, *Ted*, I do like your style!
> 
> But I've said that before.


thank you, thank you very much


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Blkhawk73 said:


> ..... Remember, that prom queen might be looking for a sasquatch too. Makes everyone lucky.


prom queens LOVE sasquatchs (sasqui?) , i am proof!..... many many times i have said to myself the next morning "thank god she has loose morals and low standards... woot rebounds! "


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Blkhawk73 said:


> WoW! Funny how may put so much emphasis on looks, style and fashion for a gun.  Sounds like a bunch of high-maintence women shopping. Think what purpose this model was designed for - concealed carry for defense. It's not intended to be seen not does the bad guy really care.
> 
> Remember, that prom queen might be looking for a sasquatch too. Makes everyone lucky.


As far as looks go, all I'm saying is *You COULD do better.*


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't like revolvers at all, because they're unattractive.


----------



## zeke (Nov 24, 2011)

For all you guys that say you only want to carry visually apealing guns, what if you were in a situation where you needed to crush a bad guys skull with a rock would you all die because you wasted time looking for a pretty rock?:mrgreen:

Actually, I want the bad guy to take a look at my ugly gun and be stunned by it's total ugliness.

I want his last thought to be, "Crap I got killed by and ugly gun so what does that say about me"?:buttkick:


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Difference: I have time to LOOK for a pretty gun.

No comparison.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

zeke said:


> Actually, I want the bad guy to take a look at my ugly gun and be stunned by it's total ugliness.
> 
> I want his last thought to be, "Crap I got killed by and ugly gun so what does that say about me"?:buttkick:


I'd prefer "Crap. I was killed by a gun with freakin' FLOWERS all over it."


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Holly*, I gotta admit that I like your style too.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

The feeling is mutual. :mrgreen:


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

hahaha i'm trying to get a pink j-frame s&w or possibly a kel-tec for my gf so she can devastate in style. so whoever gets shot by a pink gun, deserves to get shot by a pink gun, no matter how funny the story will be to the judge, or st. peter (if said bad guy doesn't make it)


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

zeke said:


> For all you guys that say you only want to carry visually apealing guns, what if you were in a situation where you needed to crush a bad guys skull with a rock would you all die because you wasted time looking for a pretty rock?:mrgreen:
> 
> Actually, I want the bad guy to take a look at my ugly gun and be stunned by it's total ugliness.
> 
> I want his last thought to be, "Crap I got killed by and ugly gun so what does that say about me"?:buttkick:


when crushing a bad guys skull i prefer to use a nice obsidian or carrara marble..... who says you cant have some style and flair as you go about your work?


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

haha i perfer granite myself, it just feels right


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

45Sidekick said:


> haha i perfer granite myself, it just feels right


Many people take my head for granite...
(ba-dum-bum)


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

hahaha that's awesome


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

:smt023 You boys sure take the dull out of my day.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

your welcome


----------

